
New Warning Issued over Google's Chrome Ad-Blocking Plans - bryanrasmussen
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kateoflahertyuk/2019/08/01/warning-issued-over-google-chrome-ad-blocking-plans/#75c4a925219a
======
aphextim
I use Firefox on android for the reason that I can have uBlock on there
whereas I cannot on Chrome.

I've also installed Firefox on everyone's Android I am able with uBlock.

So many times they are like, "Wow! These sites load so much faster". Who knew
saving bandwidth for content vs ads is even more important on mobile.

